# old Marshall Valvestate 8080



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I have this amp wich I did'nt use for many years. Bought it new somewhere in the mid 80's when they came out. Recently, I took it out of the storage room to try it before trying to sell it. Made a lot of ugly sounds for a few minutes before things settled down (but still made some noises when turning the pots) and the reverb was not working at all.
Now, I don't want to go throught the hassle of selling it as it is and I don't think that paying for the repairs would be worthed (I think that they can be sold for around 180$ to 250$).
The speaker is still pretty good and I think that I could use it as a "cabinet". What should I do : get the electronic out and keep the speaker in the same "combo box" or get the speaker out and put it in a cabinet build for it ? Or any other suggestion ?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I also have one of these that was sitting un-used for a long time. I recently dragged it back out and it was having some issues, not holding volume etc. I was able to fix that problem myself with some guidance from a few members here. They are not a bad sounding amp actually. As you say, not worth a whole lot on secondary market. But the problems with your may be as simple as mine. It was pretty easy to fix up

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=28066


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the link. I just took a look at the post and it surely looks like a similar problem... and it convinced me to try to transform it as a cabinet ! I'm absolutly incapable to work on these things ! So taking it to a tech would bring the cost of selling it to high and this is without the reverb problem wich is not working at all !
I think too that it is a good sounding amp but I have enough already with my two Traynors (YCS 50 and YCV blue 50). So I ask my questions again : bring the speaker out or leave it in there ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I'd pull the chassis and reverb tank and use the combo cab as a speaker cab (just wire the speaker up to a 1/4 inch jack or plug)....unless you are concerned about the 'cosmetic' appearance of the final cab.

You MIGHT be able to sell the chassis and tank as a an 'as is project' to someone here in the forum who enjoys electronics.

Just a thought.

Cheers

Dave


----------

